# صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

هنبتدى فى الاول بصور ازكى البنات او النساء 








وعلى فكرة الكلب هو اللى كسب فى اخر الدور  ( زكية زكية يعنى ) 






انا مش عارف هى بتعمل لو حد عرف يبقى يقولى بقاة 






لا تعليق مش عارفة مين الاكبر الفيل ولا القمر 
فكرتنى بالسوال اللى بيقول مين الاسرع القطة ولا الطايرة وواحد جاوب قال القطة عشان الطايرة ممكن تتعب لكن القطة مش بتتعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟


ودلوقتى مع اجمل البنات 







قمر قمر يعنى ؟؟؟؟








ايه الحلوة دى قمرات يا اخوتى مش عارف اقول ايه هو اللى بينطبق عليه خلصت فيكو كل الكلام


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

عودنا


----------



## emy (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

_بقى كده بتتريق حضرتك على البنات ماشى يا باسم :t26::t26:_
_طبعا قمرات البنات ورقاق كمان وعساسيل كمان_
_مش زيكوا:t30::t30:_
_وانا ومن هذا المكانld: اطالب بجميع حقوق البنات المسلوبه_
_هههههههههههههه_
_مرسى بسوم_​


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

بنت مقرفة 






ودلوقتى مع صور ارشق بنات


----------



## ارووجة (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

بدي الكلب اللي  في الصورة الاولى
يجننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
ماانغشوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وايه الصور المبهدلة دي هههههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك اخي


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

وطبعا انا عارف ان بنات المنتدى زى السكر واحلى بنات فى الدنيا كلها 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
خواف خواف يعنى


----------



## ارووجة (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

ئرااااااااف ئرف ئرف ئرف  ايه الصور دي بالرد التالت يامصبتييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## جاسى (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*ههههههههههه
لا بجد فقر
جايبهم منين دول
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا اطالب يا ايمى بحقوق المراه اللى باخدها فى كل المواد
هههههههه
ميرسى ياباسم
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## emy (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

_طيب انا راضيه زمتك يا باسم دى بنات دى :11azy::11azy:_
:a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## basboosa (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

_هههههههههههه
فعلا دى مش بنات خالص 
انا مش هكلم انا هخللا ايمى هى اللى تجبلنا حقنا 
هههههههههه_​


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




emy قال:


> _بقى كده بتتريق حضرتك على البنات ماشى يا باسم :t26::t26:_
> _طبعا قمرات البنات ورقاق كمان وعساسيل كمان_
> _مش زيكوا:t30::t30:_
> _وانا ومن هذا المكانld: اطالب بجميع حقوق البنات المسلوبه_
> ...



وانا اقدر برضو يا ايمى 
دانا بقول ان الناس دى هم اللى واحشين 
لكن بنات المنتدى كلهم قمرات وعساسيل خالص ومحدش يقدر يقول عليهم كلمة واحدة بس 
ههههههههههههه
بس رقاق مش عارف صدقينى يا ايمى اصلا انا مش بعرف اكدب 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وانتى فاكرة نفسكى قاسم امين ولا ايه جاية تطليى بحقوق المراءة من هنا 
ماشى يا ست محررة المراءة انتى 
شكرا يا ايمى يا سكرة على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




ارووجة قال:


> بدي الكلب اللي  في الصورة الاولى
> يجننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
> ماانغشوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ...



اتفضلى احلى كلب لاحلى عضوة فى المنتدى 
هههههههههههه
يا ارووجة يعنى احنا عيني ليكى 
ربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا ارووجة


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




ارووجة قال:


> ئرااااااااف ئرف ئرف ئرف  ايه الصور دي بالرد التالت يامصبتييييييييييييييييييييييييييي



اعمل ايه طيب يا ارووجة ما هى دى الحقيقة هو انا جبيت حاجة من عندى 
وانا من طبيعتعى مش بحب اخبى الحقايق


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> وطبعا انا عارف ان بنات المنتدى زى السكر واحلى بنات فى الدنيا كلها
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> خواف خواف يعنى


 
لحقت نفسك على آخر لحظة

مكنتش هاتطلع من القسم الترفيهى سليم

هههههههههههههههههههههه

و يارب صور البنات دى كلها يستنوك على باب المنتدى و انت خارج :new6:


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




جاسى قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لا بجد فقر
> جايبهم منين دول
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
طيب انا مالى بالمراءة اللى بتاخديها فى كل المواد يا جاسى 
ميرسى ليكى يا جاسى وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




emy قال:


> _طيب انا راضيه زمتك يا باسم دى بنات دى :11azy::11azy:_
> :a82::a82::a82:​



بصراحة يعنى هم لو بنات الواحد مش هيتجوز 
بس هم اسمهما فى الاول والاخر ايه مش بنات برضو ولا رجالة الله يكون فى عون الرجالة بجد 
دا لو واحد فى واحدة زى دول يبقى المجتمع كله دعى عليه


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*ايه القرف دا بقى يا باسم 
بس تصدق الست اللي عاملة زي الهيكل العظمي دي حلوة فاكرة نفسها عارضة ازياء
ميرسي بزاف على الصور*


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *ايه القرف دا بقى يا باسم
> بس تصدق الست اللي عاملة زي الهيكل العظمي دي حلوة فاكرة نفسها عارضة ازياء
> ميرسي بزاف على الصور*



ميرسى يا مها يا حبيبتى على الرد 
ونورتى الموضوع يا سكرتى وربنا يبارككى يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




basboosa قال:


> _هههههههههههه
> فعلا دى مش بنات خالص
> انا مش هكلم انا هخللا ايمى هى اللى تجبلنا حقنا
> هههههههههه_​



ههههههههههههههه
ايه يا ست ايمى هتقومى البنات بتوع المنتدى  علينا ولا ايه 
شكرا يا بسبوسة على الرد وربنا يبااركى ونورتى الموضوع 
وسيبكى من ايمى دى هتجيكبى لوراء


----------



## la Vierge Marie (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> ميرسى يا مها يا حبيبتى على الرد
> ونورتى الموضوع يا سكرتى وربناي بارككى يا باشا



*بس بجد  يا باسم انت كل مواضيعك حلوة زيك كدة يا حبيبى يا قمرى انت*


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*اعلان هام *
*نظرا لنشر هذه الصور*
* فى هذا القسم*
* اعلن وبكامل قواى العقليه ان *
*البنات لم يبقوا هم الجنس الناعم*
*ونريد تطبيق المقوله الشهيره *
*( الله معجرم نساءنا واجعل زوجاتنا ذكرى ) *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لحقت نفسك على آخر لحظة
> 
> مكنتش هاتطلع من القسم الترفيهى سليم
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
سكرة يا فراشة بجد انا مش عارف اقولكى ايه بجد غير ربنا يبارككى 
يا فراشة انا مقدرش اشتم فى بنات المنتدى دول هم الخير والبركة 
هو انا خلفت غير بنات المنتدى 
ههههههههههههههههه
وانا لو كنت مش طايقهم انا كنت شتمتهم لكن انا بشتم البنات وانتو مالكوش دعوة خالص بالناس دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا فرشتنا


----------



## kamer14 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

:11azy::ranting::act23::nunu0000::vava:


----------



## nana25 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*مش هقدر اقول غير*



































































*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*​


----------



## emy (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



basboosa قال:


> _هههههههههههه_​
> _فعلا دى مش بنات خالص _
> _انا مش هكلم انا هخللا ايمى هى اللى تجبلنا حقنا _
> 
> _هههههههههه_​


_شكلنا كده يا بسبوسه هنعلن الحرب تانى عليهم الولاد _
_اللى هنا دول _
_شكلهم مش هيجبوها لبر :t7:_​


----------



## emy (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ايه يا ست ايمى هتقومى البنات بتوع المنتدى علينا ولا ايه
> شكرا يا بسبوسة على الرد وربنا يبااركى ونورتى الموضوع
> وسيبكى من ايمى دى هتجيكبى لوراء


_مش هقولك غير لقد اعذر من انذر_
:t32::t32::t32:
_تك كير بقى من البنات يا بسوم_​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*بسم الصليب هو فى ايه!!!!!!​*


----------



## kamer14 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

دول بنات دول بالذمه حرام عليك:ranting:شكلك مش ناوى تجيبها البر:ranting::t32:


----------



## snow_white7 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

بجد  الصور  جميله  جداااااااا  وروعه  بس  بجد انت  لاقيهم  فين  دول ؟؟

شكرا  على  الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




BITAR قال:


> *اعلان هام *
> *نظرا لنشر هذه الصور*
> * فى هذا القسم*
> * اعلن وبكامل قواى العقليه ان *
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
مفروض تقول اللهم ما اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهما مش تقول الكلام دا 
دول يا عم بيتر مكن يقفلو عليك المنتدى وتبقى بهدلة 

شكرا يا بيتر باشا ونورت الموضوع 
وخد بالك وانت طالع فى سلمة مكسورة بينى وبينك البنات هم اللى كسروها عشان كل الولاد اللى طالعين يقعو فيها


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




kamer14 قال:


> :11azy::ranting::act23::nunu0000::vava:



هههههههههههه
انا مالى هو انا اللى مصور الصور دى انا بس حبيت اوريك شوية من اللى بيحصل فى الرجالة


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




nana25 قال:


> *مش هقدر اقول غير*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى كنت عارف يا نانا ان انتى هتقولى كدة 
نورتى الموضوع يا نانا وربنا يبارككى ياباشا


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




emy قال:


> _شكلنا كده يا بسبوسه هنعلن الحرب تانى عليهم الولاد _
> _اللى هنا دول _
> _شكلهم مش هيجبوها لبر :t7:_​



ههههههههههههه
اعملى اللى انتى عايزة يا ايمى 
وغير كدة حرام عليكى تعملى حزب وحرب على الولاد وهو واحد بس اللى بيشكل فيكو 
تعالى يا ماما انتى وكل اللى عايز يتخانق معاى ويورينى شاطرته مش تعملى حزب وحرب انا وحدى اللى عايز يعمل حاجة يورينا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:dance::dance::dance::t33::t33:


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




emy قال:


> _مش هقولك غير لقد اعذر من انذر_
> :t32::t32::t32:
> _تك كير بقى من البنات يا بسوم_​



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا واثق فى بنات المنتدى كلهم عساسيل ومش هيعملو حاجة 
وكلهم قلبهم طيب 
وهم عارفين كويس انى بس بعاكسهم وهم بنات كلهم زى القمرات يعنى 
اطلعى انتى منه بس 
وغير كدة يا ايمى انا عارف ان الصور دى بتاعت ناس جنس تالت عشان لو هم دول البنات يبقى انا رايح الدير اترهبن من بكرة 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




girl_in_jesus قال:


> *بسم الصليب هو فى ايه!!!!!!​*



مفيش حاجة خالص يا جيرل 
لم يكون فى حاجة هنيجى نقولكى احنا 
هههههههههههههه
شكر يا باشا على الرد الجميل ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




kamer14 قال:


> دول بنات دول بالذمه حرام عليك:ranting:شكلك مش ناوى تجيبها البر:ranting::t32:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا قمر 
ليه صدقينى البنات مالهم انا مغلطتش فى حد 
حلوين اوى واذكياء اوى ورشاق اوى 
فى حاجة احسن من كدة يعنى اوى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




snow_white7 قال:


> بجد  الصور  جميله  جداااااااا  وروعه  بس  بجد انت  لاقيهم  فين  دول ؟؟
> 
> شكرا  على  الموضوع



يا باشا صدقنى دول البنات اللى بالشكل دا اكتر من الطبيعين 
هتلاقى كتير طول مانت ماشى مفيش اشكال يعنى 
على العموم شكر على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## kamer14 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> معلش يا قمر
> ليه صدقينى البنات مالهم انا مغلطتش فى حد
> حلوين اوى واذكياء اوى ورشاق اوى
> ...


 
ماهو واضح انهم حلوين ورشاق:smil14::shutup22::bomb::scenic::smil16::dntknw:


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

هههههههههههههههههه

ونعم البنات صور مسخرة مسخرة

تمام كدا يا باسم

والعزاء هيكون فين انشاء الله

بعد ما البنات تقوم معاك بالواجب

وده اقل شئ بعد اللي انت عامله فيهم ( بهدئ النفوس )


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




kamer14 قال:


> ماهو واضح انهم حلوين ورشاق:smil14::shutup22::bomb::scenic::smil16::dntknw:



هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

اية دا يا باسم يخربت فقرك 
و انا كل دا فكرك طيب و كويسى و كبيرك تتريق على السياسة 
و الاقتصاد بتوع البلد 
لا انت داخل كدة فى خط مشى كويسى 
اوعاك  و البنات انت جنازتك هتكون قريب 
و وعد منى انا الى هنزل موضوع العزاء بتاعك 
وو الدعوة مفتوحة من دلوقتى يا كوبتك و هتكون فى الكنيسة الى تختارهوا 
ربنا معاكى يا امى خلصى علية و انا موجودة 
هساعدك متقلقيشى 
شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع البهدالة دا بسى بصراحة انا 
الى عجبنى كمية الرشاقة الى فى جسم البنات الى فى الاخر 
يلهوى اية دا دا جسمهم يخلى الولاد يتجنو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاهم 
و معاك 
​


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*على فكره *
*انا *
*اكن كل احترام لفتيات وسيدات المنتدى*
*ولى حكايه مع اخت زوجتى علما بانها جميله *
*مره كان ربنا فتحها معايا*
*ورحت*
*صيفت اسبوع فى شرم الشيخ*
*( فندق هيلتون )*
*رجعت*
*وكانت هى اول واحده التقيت *
*بيها بعد رجوعى سلمت عليها *
*ونادتها باسم زوجها*
*قالت لى ياعيب الشوف انا ام 000 *
*قولت ليها بالنسبه للى شفتهم فى شرم الشيخ*
*انتى راجل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ونعم البنات صور مسخرة مسخرة
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههيا كوبتك احنا رجالة زى بعض ولازم نشيل على بعض 
ومتخليش البنات دى تفرحنا فينا يا باشا 
بس ايه رايك مش شوية صور جامدة بذمتك
 انا بتاع البنات الجامدة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكر يا كوبتك باشا نورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك يا باشا ومنجيلكش فى عزاء يعنى ومتخفش اول حد هاعزمه على عزائى هتكون انت يا كوبتك


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




استير قال:


> اية دا يا باسم يخربت فقرك
> و انا كل دا فكرك طيب و كويسى و كبيرك تتريق على السياسة
> و الاقتصاد بتوع البلد
> لا انت داخل كدة فى خط مشى كويسى
> ...


وانتى شايفة انى شرير عشان بنزل موضوع اتكلم فيه عن البنات 
هههههههههههههههههههه
وكدة يا استير عايزة تموتينى دا اخر المعروف برضو يا استير
وبتعملى تحالف مع ايمى ضدى كمان يا مفترية 
الف شكر بجد يا باشا على الرد السكر دا 
وربنا يبارككى يا استير يا سكرة 
ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




BITAR قال:


> *على فكره *
> *انا *
> *اكن كل احترام لفتيات وسيدات المنتدى*
> *ولى حكايه مع اخت زوجتى علما بانها جميله *
> ...



وحصلك ايه يوميها عدى اليوم على خير ولا اخت مراتك كان ليها راى تانى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> وحصلك ايه يوميها عدى اليوم على خير ولا اخت مراتك كان ليها راى تانى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*لا صدقنى عدى اليوم بسلام*
* منا كنت بقالى اسبوع واحشهم*
* اصلى كنت بمفردى فى المصيف*
*نسيت ااقول لك ان فى السنه التاليه*
* فى*
* يناير كنت فى الاقصر واسوان بمفردى *
*ولاكن مع الفارق كنت بتصل بيهم يوميا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وغير كدة شرم الشيخ غير باقى الحاجات يا بيتر باشا وانت شفت دا وعارف الفرق بين دا ودا 
ههههههههههههه
اصل انا لم بروح الغردقة بعرف الفرق برضو والقرى بتكون مشكلة بمعنى الكلمة يعنى


----------



## romyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> ودلوقتى مع صور ارشق بنات


الله  ايه الجمال ده
والنبى فتحوا نفسى للجواز  :a63:
ههههههههههههههه
اهبل اهبل ييعنى
ايوة كده يا باشا هو ده الشغل 
علشان يعرفوا الرجاله مستحملين اد ايه :smil16:​


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

هى وضحة اوى انها متفبركة

مرسى يا باسم


----------



## azam (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

رد على صور بنات زى السكر
شكرا ياباسم على هذه الصور ولكن يجب ان نتذكر دائما ان الله ينظر الى القلب ولاينظر الى الشكل الخارجي


----------



## tina_tina (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

ايه ده
الدنيا جرى فيها ايه
حسب الله ونعم الوكيل
ده الواحد على كده سلطان زمانه
انا بجد قلبى وجعنى لما شفت الصور
حسب الله ونعم الوكيل فيك
حسب الله ونعم الوكيل فيك


----------



## lovebjw (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




romyo قال:


> الله  ايه الجمال ده
> والنبى فتحوا نفسى للجواز  :a63:
> ههههههههههههههه
> اهبل اهبل ييعنى
> ...



شايف يا عم روميو شايف اد ايه احنا غلابة 
ربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا وربنا يخليك لينا يا مكافح ضد النساء المفترين


----------



## lovebjw (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




mrmrlovejesus قال:


> هى وضحة اوى انها متفبركة
> 
> مرسى يا باسم



هى صورة واحدة يا مرمر دول كتير اوى 
وغير كدة لو بتوع الجمال مفبركين 
يعنى الرشاقة تمام ولا الرشاقة مش تمام يبقى الزكاء تمام 
ومش معقولة كله مفبرك
بس على العموم شكرا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## abn yso3 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*هن بنات مكعبرات ملغبطات مشغبلاط من الاخر دى مش بنات دى جر شكل بس مش اكتر
مرسى والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## lovebjw (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




azam قال:


> رد على صور بنات زى السكر
> شكرا ياباسم على هذه الصور ولكن يجب ان نتذكر دائما ان الله ينظر الى القلب ولاينظر الى الشكل الخارجي



طبعا كلامك صح يا باشا 
لكن برضو الواحد مش هيتجوز واحد صاحبه 
وغير كدة الموضوع دا فى القسم الترفيهى مش فى قسم اريد زوجة 
وطبعا يا باشا ربنا يباركك على الرد الجميل دا 
ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## crazy_girl (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

بقي كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دى مش بنات صدقنى
دى ستات
نووووووووووووووووو برضه لا
دول من ستات دول ست اشهر
حرام عليك يااخى مين فى عيلتك دووووووووووووووول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
كدة برضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس متحاولش تنكر ان من غيرهم متقدروش تعيشوا 
قولى كدة مين غير الوليه تقدر تاكلك كل يوم 50 علقة دا انجاز يابنى انت مش فاهم


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




tina_tina قال:


> ايه ده
> الدنيا جرى فيها ايه
> حسب الله ونعم الوكيل
> ده الواحد على كده سلطان زمانه
> ...



حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا فخرى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة ما هو دا السبب الحقيقى انى جبيت الصور دى يا تينا 
عشان تعرفو اد ايه انتو قمرات وملكات جمال 
بس تقولى ايه الناس فاركينى جايب الصور دى عشان اهاجم البنات بيها
وانا مقدرش اهاجم البنات دول كلهم ملايكة يعنى 
شكر يا تينا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




abn yso3 قال:


> *هن بنات مكعبرات ملغبطات مشغبلاط من الاخر دى مش بنات دى جر شكل بس مش اكتر
> مرسى والرب يبارك حياتك*​


هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ابن يسوع على الرد الجميل دا  
وربنا يباركك حياتك اكتر واكتر 
ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




crazy_girl قال:


> بقي كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دى مش بنات صدقنى
> دى ستات
> نووووووووووووووووو برضه لا
> ...




انا مش هارد عليكى يا مجنونة انتى


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> انا مش هارد عليكى يا مجنونة انتى



هههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياباشا شكل لسانك واجعك اوى من كتر الردود ههههههههههههههه باين من توقيعك وصدقنى بصليلك
معلش خد هدنة من الرد انا موافقة ومش مقموصة ههههههههههههههههههه
بس مش هتنازل عن ردي يابسوم :t39:
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## twety (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

ايوة ايوة
عيب على خلقه ربنا
ستمحه يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
معلش يانوتات عيل وغلط بقى
اخونا الصغنن
:yahoo::t33::yahoo:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

كفايه ان روحهم حلوه ...............وبعدين ما هو فى رجاله برضه  بيبقى شكلهم ملغبط أكتر من كده ........عموما" ميرسى يا باسم على الصور  وربنا معا ك.:spor22:


----------



## lovebjw (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




twety قال:


> ايوة ايوة
> عيب على خلقه ربنا
> ستمحه يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> معلش يانوتات عيل وغلط بقى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يا تويتى عيل عيل احسن من اللى انتى مفروض كنتى هتقوليه مش صح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا تويتى نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى يا عصفورتنا يا قمرة انتى


----------



## lovebjw (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




Dona Nabil قال:


> كفايه ان روحهم حلوه ...............وبعدين ما هو فى رجاله برضه  بيبقى شكلهم ملغبط أكتر من كده ........عموما" ميرسى يا باسم على الصور  وربنا معا ك.:spor22:



على رايكى يا دونا باشا فى الوحش هنا وهنا 
وروحهم زى العسل انتى مش شايفة البسمة اللى على وششهم دى اهم حاجة على رايكى فى ناس كتيرة حلوة وزعلانين 
شكر يا دونا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




crazy_girl قال:


> بقي كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دى مش بنات صدقنى
> دى ستات
> نووووووووووووووووو برضه لا
> ...


بصى يا مجنونة 
الست او البنت مهمة جدا فى حياة الرجل غصبن عنه اصلا 
لان هى نصف المجتمع 
وبتلد وتربى النصف الاخر 
ومنقدرش فعلا نعييش من غيرهم 
هو احنا لينا بركة خير البنات 
دا الله خلق الخليقة كلها ولم خلق حواء قال انه راى ذلك حسن جدا 
هاجى انا اقول لا البنات مش حسن 
لا زى ما الكتاب المقدس بيقول حسن جدا 
وربنا يبارككى يا كريزى


----------



## twety (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب يا تويتى عيل عيل احسن من اللى انتى مفروض كنتى هتقوليه مش صح
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكر يا تويتى نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى يا عصفورتنا يا قمرة انتى


 

يلا عفونا عنك
علشان بس تعرف البنات عسلات ازاى
مااااااااااااشى
بس مردودة:spor22:


----------



## lovebjw (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




twety قال:


> يلا عفونا عنك
> علشان بس تعرف البنات عسلات ازاى
> مااااااااااااشى
> بس مردودة:spor22:



ياباش انا عارف ان انتو عسالات من غير حاجة 
ومحدش يقدر يقول حاجة غير كدة 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا تويتى يا سكرة


----------



## fight the devil (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

i will not eat for 3 days:941hf:


----------



## lovebjw (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

هههههههههههه
ليه بس دول صور زب القمر مش واخد بالك انت ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

بنات زاى السكر
اوعى تكونى حلوه    كده


----------



## lovebjw (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




بيشوى مجدى حلمى قال:


> بنات زاى السكر
> اوعى تكونى حلوه    كده



انت ماخدتش بالك من الردود ولا ايه انا ولد يا بيشوى باشا 
شكر يا باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## romyo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



lovebjw قال:


> انت ماخدتش بالك من الردود ولا ايه انا ولد يا بيشوى باشا
> شكر يا باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع



سورى يا انسه بااااااااااااااااااااسم
:smil15: :smil15:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق​


----------



## lovebjw (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




romyo قال:


> سورى يا انسه بااااااااااااااااااااسم
> :smil15: :smil15:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا تعليق​



يعنى كل الناس بتقولى يا باسم وعلى دا كله انا بنت 
طيب تيجى من الشمال ولا مين اليمين دى يا مدام روميو 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*ههههههههههههههههههه

الصور حلوه 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## lovebjw (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



kokoman قال:


> *[CENTER]ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الصور حلوه
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك [/CENTER]*




شكرا يا كوكو باشا على الرد الجميل وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## Kiril (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

دي بنات دايس عليهم القطر


----------



## loleta (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

الله يسامحك هلئ هيك طلعو البنات 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## gift (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

ميرسي ليك حلو الموضوع ده


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

lol thx


----------



## muheb (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

هههههههههههههه حلوين مرسي لان نفسي انسدد على الزواج


----------



## lovebjw (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> دي بنات دايس عليهم القطر



ياسيدى دايس عليهم قطر دايس عليهم طيارة اهوم برضو منسوبين للبنات 
على العموم شكرا يا باشا على الرد ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




loleta قال:


> الله يسامحك هلئ هيك طلعو البنات
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع



هى حاجة كويسة ان ربنا يسامحنى 
بس الفكرة ان ربنا لازم يسامح البنات دى ودا الاهم 
شكرا يا لوليتا باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك يا باشا 
ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك حلو الموضوع ده



ميرسى ليك انت اكتر ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك يا باشا


----------



## Moony34 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

بسووووووووووووم فينك وفين أيامك ومواضيعك السكر....واحشني موووووووت
موضوع شربات زيك


----------



## christin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*

*ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟ دول بنات بردو
بجد حرااااااااااااااااام عليك*
:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




Moony34 قال:


> بسووووووووووووم فينك وفين أيامك ومواضيعك السكر....واحشني موووووووت
> موضوع شربات زيك



حبيبى بجد ليك وحشة كبيرة موت 
فينك يا باشا ايه اخبارك مش بشوفك


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




assyrian girl قال:


> lol thx



لول سانكس ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر على الرد ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههه حلوين مرسي لان نفسي انسدد على الزواج



كويس ان نفسك اتسديت دلوقتى تبقى مصيبة لو اتجوزت وطلعت واحدة من دول يبقى انت لازم تشكرنى عشان واعيتك يا راجل 
على العموم شكرا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور بنات زى السكر قمر قمر يعنى*




christin قال:


> *ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟ دول بنات بردو
> بجد حرااااااااااااااااام عليك*
> :ranting::ranting::ranting:



انا مالى هم اللى لاقيتهم فى السوق 
مفيش بنات فرز اول خلاص كل اللى موجود بواقى حرب 
اللى يستر على على اخر الموضوع دا البنات هى اللى هتشن على حرب 
على العموم شكرا يا كرستينا على الرد ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## الرعد المتجول (5 يوليو 2008)

ya3 ya3 ya3

karaf kteeeeeeeeeeeeer

wasa5


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*الحمد لله انهم مش باينين عندى 

ولا ​*


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل اوى بس خف عن البنات شوية


----------



## مرقس نبيل (4 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يعوضكممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## essamwadia (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ترانيم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 أكتوبر 2009)

احسن حاجة انهم مش باينين


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مش شايفة ولا صورة

بس اكيد حلوين

نضحك احتياطى

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## منى 2010 (21 يوليو 2010)

تمااااام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

*الموضوع بقاله 3 سنين


وطبيعي الصور تخلص مدتها​*


----------

